# Documents Required for MCAT



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello!
can anyone please tell me all the documents required for applying for mcat?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

followng are required documents :

1.Domicile Certificate of the candidate (No other certificate or document shall be acceptable in lieu of domicile of the candidate).
2.Certificates or Result Cards of SSC and HSSC (Pre-Medical Group).
3.Eight (08) recent coloured photographs (size 3.5cm x 4.5cm), Two (02) coloured photographs (size 2.5cm x 2.5cm).
4.Applicant having equivalent foreign qualifications (O and A-Level, 12th Grade, etc.) shall have to provide Equivalence Certificate issued by 5.Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC).

U can get more detail from ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::...
And Domicile is most important.


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

but i have a prospectus of UHS for the year 2012 -2013 and in that it is written that we need to have a character certificate ,a hope certificate ,n affidavit ,a surety bond on a rs 20 stamp paper :/ 
could you explain what these are ?


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

do we have to attest the photographs aswell ? 
please someone reply to this. It is urgent. -_- as i have to go to the board office asap to make the domicile and attest the documents.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

character certificate is issued by college and school and hope certificate is needed only if inter result would not announced early.last year,to appear in mcat, hope certificate was must.And dont know about other things you mentioned.Maybe u r saying about an envelope with rs.40 stamps.

- - - Updated - - -

yes u have to attest each and everything including photos


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

what is HOPE certificate ? and from where could we get it ?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

u can get hope certificate from your college and if u r repeater or a private student,then u can get it from your respective board office.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

thnx but it is not compulsory to have a hope certificate rite ?


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

If inter result not declared before mcat then hope certificate is compulsory.
Uhs will announce on their site that hope cert. is required or not.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

